
Show HN: MVC with ReactJS - raulsebastian
https://raulsebastianmihaila.github.io/crizmas-mvc-docs/
======
drewbailey
You need to use a modern browser in order to access the requested page.

Is the latest safari on iOS not modern enough these days?

~~~
raulsebastian
Unfortunately the documentation is done with the framework itself and the
framework requires a browser that supports js proxies.

~~~
rattray
Does this mean that if I build something with this framework, it won't work on
iOS devices?

------
mst
Hm. I've been doing similar experiments with React+mobx - and am having
trouble working out how to compare this (form system is nice, mind)

------
rscnt
You may be interested on [http://mithril.js.org/](http://mithril.js.org/)

------
brilliantcode
but I was told MVC was sooo 2006, multi way data binding will make you
suicidal, unidirectional flow of data is king and redux is what the industry
should now use.

Genuinely curious how people will react to this because it's a contradiction,
we were always told React & Redux go well together but I'm always holding out
the last bit of skepticism.

~~~
cholantesh
>unidirectional flow of data is king

I have heard this in passing and haven't had time to dig into it. What's this
argument, exactly?

~~~
DrJokepu
In my experience, once your application grows large, if there is a clear path
or direction of data flow you tend do have less bugs. If your application has
N components and you don't have a single data "bus" you have N * N possible
interfaces between the various components hence N * N opportunities to
introduce bugs, while if you have a single data bus, you only have N
interfaces and less opportunities to introduce bugs as a consequence.

Obviously in practice not all components will interface with every other
component, but there is still a lot of complexity added by arbitrary
communication between the various components.

